# View Your Posts



## Gizmo (28/7/16)

Have you ever wanted to go back to one of your posts on a thread but is quite a mission to get back to it.

Now you can get to all your posts with the click of a button.



It is currently limited to 100 posts.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/16)

Thanks Giz... I need that big time!


----------



## Warlock (28/7/16)

Thanks @Gizmo, thats going to be handy.


----------

